# exotic diease



## pythonss (Jan 24, 2003)

hi everyone..
this is just a note to say i have forwarded some information that i recieved to this site via a artical..this is somthing everyone should read

with out getting into another exotic debate. i hope that we learn from this one..
cheers paul.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 24, 2003)

This subject would make a good chapter in your book too Paul


----------



## sarahbell (Jan 24, 2003)

yes i do apolajise for starting the last debate

by the way do you have any olive babys left


----------



## pythonss (Jan 24, 2003)

*olives*

hi sarahbell

no need to be sorry..it was a good discussion and one that needed to be held.
with the olives they all have names on them but we have learnt before that dosent always mean they are sold.check with us in a week and we will have a better idea on who still wants them.
cheers paul.


----------



## almaron (Jan 24, 2003)

Apologize? Hell that was the best debate I've been involved in for long time. :wink:  But really, debate is good for everyone, I think. I believe the world is better place when people can see where others are coming from. Sharing ideas and opinions is what is so great about this site. Hard not to leave here a little smarter, and hopefully wiser, than when you logged in. I've learned a great deal since I found you guys, and hope to learn a lot more. Once again I gotta' say, hats of to the whole Slateman crew for providing such a great resource!


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah i agree almaroncrayfishthingy


----------



## almaron (Jan 25, 2003)

Troubling article to say the least. I did however notice that no mention was made of exotics being the source of these outbreaks. I'd like to see how these cases unfold and what comes out of them, if you would, keep us posted Paul. Seems to me reading this, and the wording used (ie. "previously thought to be exotic to Australia") that the authors are under the impression that this was picked up from native sources. :?


----------

